# Audiocontrol hi-Rez DSP products coming



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll leave this right here. 
AudioControl Enters Hi-Res Car Audio | ceoutlook.com

And go!



ceoutlook said:


> AudioControl announced a *pair of new amplifiers *and *two digital signal processors (DSPs)* that all support _*Hi-Res Audio*_.
> 
> The two DSPs also now _include a Bluetooth port_ to allow _*Hi-Res Audio streaming at 96kHz*_ from a smartphone to a car audio system.
> 
> ...


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

very nice for them to have all these products coming out. people, including me, can stop wondering wtf is up with audiocontrol. lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Watch them not have delays built in.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Edited: Double post


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I read the same article and posted this topic in the industry forum earlier this afternoon. The new DSP's look really good! I love that they have the ability to RTA the input signals. Will make it so much easier to analyze the incoming signal to determine if there's any contouring being applied by OEM decks/amps. I'm stoked to hear that they are going to be built in the USA and should have a comparable level of quality to their other components. 



thehatedguy said:


> Watch them not have delays built in.





> If the installer is confused about which signal is coming in and which is signal is going out, he can view the input and output RTAs and make adjustments to the 30 band graphic equalizer. To save time, he can adjust the audio’s time alignment by entering a distance in numbers via a slider, or he can do his own calculation and input a delay by milliseconds.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

very nice, but too late for me right now. Also, I only saw a mention of graphic EQ and not parametric. I may have missed it but that is a deal breaker for me. I only use parametric.

However, it is about time they got into this area. I can't believe it has taken them this long.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

slowsedan01 said:


> I'm stoked to hear that they are going to be built in the USA


I'm a little concerned about that actually.. Huge price and power that sucker up quickly to make sure it works. I'm a QM in US manufacturing. I've got more confidence in 3rd world manufacturing quality actually.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Of course they are going to have graphic EQs...they'll sell more RTAs that way.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

At least one of them is going to have a 10 channel output.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Well guys. Let's not speculate just yet. Technically the Helix has a graphic EQ also. However it's got all kinds of parametric all over it as well. So let's see what's in store. 

Yep. 10 outs and 2 optical inputs. They did a little one-ups-manship there. 

And a DSP amp. That'll be interesting. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Be interesting to see the price points these come out at.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

johnbooth3 said:


> very nice, but too late for me right now. Also, I only saw a mention of graphic EQ and not parametric. I may have missed it but that is a deal breaker for me. I only use parametric.
> 
> However, it is about time they got into this area. I can't believe it has taken them this long.


Agreed. I would go a step further and say that if it doesn't have an app available to control and program it, it's already antiquated technology. 

And the industry needs to move toward using wifi streaming instead of Bluetooth or interconnects. RCA's are a terrible way to transmit signal in the first place, and Bluetooth is no better. There's simply no reason for interconnects of any kind, IMHO. It's 2015, and this industry seems loath to try to catch up.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Onyx1136 said:


> Agreed. I would go a step further and say that if it doesn't have an app available to control and program it, it's already antiquated technology.





Post 1 in this thread said:


> The Bluetooth port works with a Bluetooth module to pair with a smartphone or tablet (Android or iOS) to make adjustments to the user interface as well as deliver music streaming.


... This kinda indicates it'll be controlled by the device



Onyx1136 said:


> And the industry needs to move toward using wifi streaming instead of Bluetooth or interconnects. RCA's are a terrible way to transmit signal in the first place, and Bluetooth is no better. There's simply no reason for interconnects of any kind, IMHO. It's 2015, and this industry seems loath to try to catch up.


I'd prefer the option of digital hard-wire (coax or optical) but can see your point. One reason is reliability, and one less opportunity for a bunch of radio wave exposure.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to see Audiocontrol _finally_ stepping up its game. Better late than never I suppose. 
I'd be fine with optical interconnects as the idea of wifi connection only as your only way of distributing signal doesn't give me total confidence yet. maybe that's my old school bias showing? I do think it's time to retire RCA's. Has been for quite a while. 
I would expect the price point on all these new Audiocontrol devices to be in the higher margins but, inline with many other high-end platforms currently available. 
For comparison purposes...
AudioControl Epicenter® 1200 Mono subwoofer amplifier with bass processor — 1200 watts RMS x 1 at 1 ohm at Crutchfield.com


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Some images of the new products:





































Evidently, there will be a vanity plate that covers up all of the connections (thankfully). Here's what the amp looks like with the plate on:











I really like the no-nonsense, back to basics look that they introduced on the mono amps last year and happy to see they are continuing it with the new products.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I just looked at the press release of these new products and it looks like it will have some parametric EQ capability. How much is still up in the air, but it does mention parametric EQ, signal delay, etc. 

Straight from the press release:


> including 30-bands of EQ adjustment, parametric filters, signal time-alignment, input delay, phase correction, AudioControl AccuBASS™, GTO turn on circuit


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

johnbooth3 said:


> I just looked at the press release of these new products and it looks like it will have some parametric EQ capability. How much is still up in the air, but it does mention parametric EQ, signal delay, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Straight from the press release:



Toldyaso! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So then there's this... What the????

http://www.ceoutlook.com/2015/12/17/no-need-for-amplifier-in-clarion-first-of-kind-system/





CES is gonna be quite interesting this year. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Babs said:


> So then there's this... What the????
> 
> http://www.ceoutlook.com/2015/12/17/no-need-for-amplifier-in-clarion-first-of-kind-system/
> 
> ...


Wow!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

that can't be real? the amps built into the speaker?


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

So each speaker must have a cable harness that carries the signal and power/ground from the DSP unit. So that'll have to be proprietary cable to the system. Can't see any other way of it working. Honestly, this has vaporware written all over it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

dallasneon said:


> Honestly, this has vaporware written all over it.


Clarion U.S.A | Development and Release of a New Full Digital Sound System
http://www.clarion.com/jp/en/newstopics/index_2012/120927_02/


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

well ****, sign me up for....none...lol


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Babs said:


> Clarion U.S.A | Development and Release of a New Full Digital Sound System
> http://www.clarion.com/jp/en/newstopics/index_2012/120927_02/


Well ****. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Interesting vid..
Trigence Semiconductor


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

$2400 for the front setup.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> $2400 for the front setup.


Which one.. The Clarion? 
bwahahahaha!!! Good luck with that.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

In. Just to see how all of this stuff develops. The Clarion thing is interesting. I wonder how much, if any, additional processing capabilities the DSP will have beyond the EQ.


----------



## bugsplat (Nov 7, 2014)

I would very much welcome an updated data transfer method. In the IT world we are pushing 10gb through a flipping Cat5/6 type cable. Why the hell don't cars have something like that? We pushed more data 20+ years ago. 8 copper lines in a cheap Cat5 cable found anywhere with universal connectors also sold anywhere. Even wireless we are sending FAR more than we need. 10 years ago I setup a wireless link 40 miles across and pushed several gigs across it. For a 5 mile shot I can send 500mb through for about $300us. Who here will not pay $300 for endless amount of bitrate/bandwidth?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

bugsplat said:


> I would very much welcome an updated data transfer method. In the IT world we are pushing 10gb through a flipping Cat5/6 type cable. Why the hell don't cars have something like that? We pushed more data 20+ years ago. 8 copper lines in a cheap Cat5 cable found anywhere with universal connectors also sold anywhere. Even wireless we are sending FAR more than we need. 10 years ago I setup a wireless link 40 miles across and pushed several gigs across it. For a 5 mile shot I can send 500mb through for about $300us. Who here will not pay $300 for endless amount of bitrate/bandwidth?


I'd be down for that. A few brands have gone to something like this. Audison has the Full D/A system that uses Cat5 cable between the processor and the amplifier. It works well. It seems like it should be a no brainer for other manufacturers to jump on something like that, but it never happens. Zapco tried to get the industry to buy into differential balanced connections with Symbilink, but no one would buy into that either.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Babs said:


> Interesting vid..
> Trigence Semiconductor


That looks really interesting actually. Looks like its mostly geared to low power devices like laptops, but the fact that Clarion and Onkyo are signed up as partners is pretty interesting. I wonder if we'll see a lot of products in the US though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> That looks really interesting actually. Looks like its mostly geared to low power devices like laptops, but the fact that Clarion and Onkyo are signed up as partners is pretty interesting. I wonder if we'll see a lot of products in the US though.


I believe one of the links above had a scheduled release for everything but the subwoofer of April 2016 in the US.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Which one.. The Clarion?
> 
> bwahahahaha!!! Good luck with that.



But to be fair, that was the nav and control unit/dsp plus 2 coax speakers and cables. It's really not that bad. The rear speaker set is $600. And the cables look to be rj45 connections.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> But to be fair, that was the nav and control unit/dsp plus 2 coax speakers and cables. It's really not that bad. The rear speaker set is $600. And the cables look to be rj45 connections.


Where'd you see this?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Babs said:


> Clarion U.S.A | Development and Release of a New Full Digital Sound System
> http://www.clarion.com/jp/en/newstopics/index_2012/120927_02/






Babs said:


> Where'd you see this?



The second link, gives msrp in yen. No price yet on the sub. 

Speakers and headphones with built in dacs and amps seem to be the future unfortunately. With Apple removing the headphone jack next year on the iPhone, and the new Audeze EL-8 will have a lightning connector with a dac and amp inline. I'm afraid all in one solutions aren't a good thing to people who are in it for the best they can get. Sure a digital all the way to the driver sounds like a great idea, but who says the implementation of the dac is ideal for everyone? Some like a Wolfson, others like a sabre, and few enjoy a Cirrus.


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just noticed that Sonic has the Audiocontrol processors listed for $599.99 for the 608 and $699.99 for the 810.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

edub13 said:


> Just noticed that Sonic has the Audiocontrol processors listed for $599.99 for the 608 and $699.99 for the 810.


Well that makes my decision on which DSP to purchase that much more complicated. I may have to wait for these, being I'm waiting for spring anyway.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

I gotta say I'm impressed with the price point. Has anyone seen if the DSP units have a control piece?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

adriancp said:


> I gotta say I'm impressed with the price point. Has anyone seen if the DSP units have a control piece?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


from the first post....

The Bluetooth port works with a Bluetooth module to pair with a smartphone or tablet (Android or iOS) to make adjustments to the user interface as well as deliver music streaming.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Ummmmm....... Whoops? Lol I overlooked that. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope I finish my car before this ships or I maybe spending more money. Really good price point and feature set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Here we go....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvPUm7xTVL8


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I like this...!!


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

30 band graphic only? I think I'll skip it.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

In to get updates and see where this goes


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

rton20s said:


> 30 band graphic only? I think I'll skip it.



It should have parametric EQ capabilities too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I have always enjoyed AC products, especially their processors. I still own a DQXS. Unfortunately, I am not getting a good vibe that their D810 is going to be much of a contender for those of us looking for more flexibility. These 2 DSPs seem like they are designed for the beginner car audio enthusiast to get their feet wet.

Also, AC does not have any information posted on their site yet. I'm surprised that one of their tech doesn't frequent these forums and get good insite from those of us and/or want to use products.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

johnbooth3 said:


> It should have parametric EQ capabilities too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd bet money they'll have parametric capabilities. Granted as of late with the method of tuning I've been doing, I've kinda become a fan of plain-ole 1/3 octave.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Black Rain said:


> I have always enjoyed AC products, especially their processors. I still own a DQXS. Unfortunately, I am not getting a good vibe that their D810 is going to be much of a contender for those of us looking for more flexibility. These 2 DSPs seem like they are designed for the beginner car audio enthusiast to get their feet wet.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, AC does not have any information posted on their site yet. I'm surprised that one of their tech doesn't frequent these forums and get good insite from those of us and/or want to use products.



Yeah, but they have at least updated their full line catalog PDF that has the processors in them. These do have lot of items that help beginners or less informed installers. Something much needed in an industry with a variety of installers. May not be geared to the advanced users like us but can be very useful for us who need a good quality DSP at a lower cost than the Helix or Arc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

johnbooth3 said:


> It should have parametric EQ capabilities too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


After I posted that, I started thinking about the other two tabs on the EQ window in the video. There was a 10 band and a 14 band tab. It is a possibility that one or both of these may be parametric. 

I suppose we just wait for confirmation from AC, or once users have production units in their hands. I believe there was also still a question on crossover slopes. I'd be curious about the source mixing/upmixing capabilities as well.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

johnbooth3 said:


> Yeah, but they have at least updated their full line catalog PDF that has the processors in them. These do have lot of items that help beginners or less informed installers. Something much needed in an industry with a variety of installers. May not be geared to the advanced users like us but can be very useful for us who need a good quality DSP at a lower cost than the Helix or Arc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Black Rain View Post
> I have always enjoyed AC products, especially their processors. I still own a DQXS. Unfortunately, I am not getting a good vibe that their D810 is going to be much of a contender for those of us looking for more flexibility. These 2 DSPs seem like they are designed for the beginner car audio enthusiast to get their feet wet.
> 
> ...


Do you think that AC will make a model that will be gear for the Advanced members that will compete with the likes of Helix, Arc, or Mosconi DSPs?


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Black Rain said:


> Do you think that AC will make a model that will be gear for the Advanced members that will compete with the likes of Helix, Arc, or Mosconi DSPs?


I don't know if they will have a higher end model, but these will work well for the in between range. Not the lower cost mini DSP and not the higher end Helix DSP PRO, Arc PS8, etc. 

I am very curious how well the Accubass will work. Since I am utilizing the factory head unit, this intrigues me. The Arc, Helix, Mosconi, don't have anything like it. Helix just added the input EQ, but not one that is dependent on volume. For OEM integration, I think this is a good DSP to look at. If you have the money and want the ultimate in HiFi, I would consider the Arc, Helix, Mosconi. 

We will have to wait and see. I am just glad they finally decided to get into the DSP game.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by johnbooth3
> I don't know if they will have a higher end model, but these will work well for the in between range. Not the lower cost mini DSP and not the higher end Helix DSP PRO, Arc PS8, etc.
> 
> I am very curious how well the Accubass will work. Since I am utilizing the factory head unit, this intrigues me. The Arc, Helix, Mosconi, don't have anything like it. Helix just added the input EQ, but not one that is dependent on volume. For OEM integration, I think this is a good DSP to look at. If you have the money and want the ultimate in HiFi, I would consider the Arc, Helix, Mosconi.
> ...


I see what you mean. This could be a great piece. I guess most people today are also trying not to change out head units, so factory integration is a big hit. Well, we have to see as they release more info on the units.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

If anybody is interested in the amp pricing its 499 for the LC version and 699 for the DSP one. Very reasonable imo and they can handle up to 40v inputs so i think will be a good choice for BMW's.

It has enough power to run a pair of underseat woofers and a comp set for the front or the woofers and a single 10 added in the rear.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Correct me if wrong but the DSP amp doesn't have a digital input does it?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Signed up on sonic for email alert once they are available....


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

rton20s said:


> 30 band graphic only? I think I'll skip it.



Looks like eq can only be done in pairs? - CH 1/2, CH 3/4, etc...


----------



## anulodracir (Jun 16, 2015)

wonderfull notice!!!!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ssclassa60 said:


> Looks like eq can only be done in pairs? - CH 1/2, CH 3/4, etc...












Well, so much for that!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

also only 24db slopes from what i was able to see. i use those anyway, but still. they dropped the ball on this one


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> also only 24db slopes from what i was able to see. i use those anyway, but still. they dropped the ball on this one


Oh nah nah naw!!! 

We've got to get some confirmation on these things I think.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

I would love to see a Remote Controller (Audison DRC kind)... for me is a must have : (

And to be honest... an "Epicenter" effect setting... just for fun ; )


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not really keen on the fact that they are only using 24db slopes. I know that seems to be a norm for AC but with todays time they really need to give you better options. They really dropped the ball if that is where they are set on. Shame, they once were the premier processing company to go to.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Is the software tool available anywhere for these things, to see the UI?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

This thread needs a bump....I hope this becomes available soon!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for posting this information.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Crutchfield has preorder on these 

AudioControl DM-810 Digital signal processor — 8 inputs, 10 outputs at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

I was checking out the description, and noticed this line:

all controls and adjustments accessable via PC, Android, or iOS device (AudioControl's Smart-User DSP software included)

Via iOS device? Does this mean idevice tuning? I never saw that anywhere else about these pieces.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah what he said.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

Any updates on the DSPs?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

After looking at the information for this, I get the feeling it's a dumbed down product that is easy to use for installers and basic customers. The workflow on the app looks really nice but the actual product features are no better than anything else if not absent all together. 

Keep things simple I suppose. Built in RTA on each set of inputs/outputs but only 1/3 oct. Crossover but only 12/24db LR. EQ but only 1/3oct graphic and combined channels. Phase adjust but only 0/180. I kind of feel that JL came out with a better product at a cheaper price aimed at doing something similar.


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Audiocontrol has always been dealer friendly. Keep it Simple stupid type stuff.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They make RTAs...you think you would get something other than what would work with their RTAs and other products?


----------



## mefferz (Nov 11, 2015)

I confirmed with Audiocontrol today that you can't unlink channels 1-2 and 3-4 for separate EQ. That's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

mefferz said:


> I confirmed with Audiocontrol today that you can't unlink channels 1-2 and 3-4 for separate EQ. That's a deal breaker for me.


If you cant unlink channels how in the world can you time delay?


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

dcfis said:


> If you cant unlink channels how in the world can you time delay?


I guess he refers only for eq


----------



## wsherring (Jun 17, 2016)

*FB page says shipping*

Has anyone used one of these yet?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I asked on their FB post if the hi-rez streaming option card was available or if there were any details.


----------



## Go Horns! (Dec 16, 2011)

Their facebook page shows they are shipping. Has anyone used one yet?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I was told Feb by a big retailer here


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

channels 1-8 only have mono eq.. major fail


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> channels 1-8 only have mono eq.. major fail


so with just that is your tune only worth 5% now?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> channels 1-8 only have mono eq.. major fail


"mono eq" ?? It's got individual EQ for each driver right?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> "mono eq" ?? It's got individual EQ for each driver right?


No, just eq per pairs of channels. Channels 1 & 2 will have their own equipment, same with 3/4, 5/6, and 7/8

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Babs said:


> "mono eq" ?? It's got individual EQ for each driver right?





SkizeR said:


> channels 1-8 only have mono eq.. major fail


Downloaded the tool and tried it out.. Holy crap yeah they've grouped 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8.. Not only EQ but crossovers as well. Which means you can't cheat and run ch1 left tweet, ch2 left mid. It's setup so ch1-2 must be the same freakin' driver on the other side, which MUST get the same EQ as the opposite side. Oh freakin' noes!!!










Let's hope that can be fixed in the next tool updates, otherwise they'll sell about a dozen, maybe two.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Babs said:


> Downloaded the tool and tried it out.. Holy crap yeah they've grouped 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7-8.. Not only EQ but crossovers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their reasoning was pretty much "we dont want to confuse the installers".. its watered down so the installers who arent dedicated to expanding wont complain


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> their reasoning was pretty much "we dont want to confuse the installers".. its watered down so the installers who arent dedicated to expanding wont complain


Oh dear God!









This makes me want to attend CES just so I can go up to the booth and laugh at them. :mean:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

AudioControl product development team?


----------



## sapphari (Oct 7, 2013)

Bringing this one back from the dead...

I hear what people are saying about the linked channels and the graphic EQ. Although more accessible to the novice DSP user, it limits effectiveness. Regardless, this piece of equipment provides a pretty great value and feature set for the price. 

I purchased the D-4.800 last week for $515 shipped (Sonix), aware of these limitations. It will replace my LC2i, my 7 band half-din graphic EQ, and my 4ch amp, doubling my power per channel, adding delay, 23 additional bands of EQ, and ability to EQ my sub amp (via the line out), and in general is a more streamlined signal path. So it was still worth it to me.

After purchasing I reached out to AudioControl to see if it was possible that a firmware update could un-link the channels and/or provide parametric rather than graphic EQ. AudioControl said that there is discussion internally about parametric functionality, but nothing firm on the table yet, but that unlinking the channels is in beta release and can be expected 'in the coming weeks'. I was pleasantly surprised to hear that, as I was not even sure if a firmware update _could_ effect that change. 

Anyhow, just wanted to update this thread, as it seems AudioControl is listening, and is actively making product changes favorable to this forum. These changes will make the 4.800 a serious contender for the other DSPs out there, at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

No it won't. Sorry I hope it works well for you but it's stillborn.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

In the very near future DSP's will fall into 2 or 3 categories just like all other car audio equipment. 1. (Best) Very high-end units with loads of features for tuners. 2. (Good) Basic units with just enough processor features to make amateurs happy or 3. (OK) All-in-one onboard processors for aftermarket head units.
Heck, we're almost at this point now!


----------



## danmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

interesting!!!


----------

